# Searching for a decal 1/48 P-38J



## le_steph40 (Oct 27, 2022)

Hello,

I hope to post this in the right section, if not, Wojtek, sorry in advance and thank you to move it in the right place 
I'm searching a decal which can find in the Eduard boxing 1175 "Pacific Lighnings". I need the decal n°89 => pilot name and victories for the P-38J-10 flown by J. T. Robbins (scheme E).



Ready for purchase or exchange.
Thanks


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hello,

Argh ! Bad news, I sent an email to Eduard to know if this decal was still in stock but they replied that they didn't have those available anymore.  
Unfortunately, it removes one of the projects whereas I have all the rest of the deco (thanks to Andy)...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2022)

Hopefully you can solve this Steph. I'd like to help but unfortunately I have too much on the go at the moment. I won't finish my B-25 in time and likely won't start my Lightning for at least 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2022)

Unfortunately its pretty costly.... AeroMaster 48-510 - Pacific Lightnings, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2022)

A little less expensive... AEROMASTER DECALS 1/48 P-38J/L Lightning 8th FS 80th FG 431st FS 475th FG(USAAF) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 3, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Hopefully you can solve this Steph. I'd like to help but unfortunately I have too much on the go at the moment. I won't finish my B-25 in time and likely won't start my Lightning for at least 3 weeks.


Geo found a solution... 
Andy, even if you wanted/could, not sure you can help me. The only thing I need is the pilot's name and rank. Impossible to make masks... The other option is to print my own decals... I can try here but I think the yellow/orange color will not be opaque enough on the OD. But I'll try anyway.


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 3, 2022)

If you're on Facebook, try this group: Log into Facebook (]Model Kit Decal Finder (Swap / Sell))


----------

